# Deer hunter special



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I love to hunt as much as anyone but I wish this guy hadn't done this.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

2-3 years ago they were doing drainage work a couple miles out of town. Had to run a new storm sewer line through some virgin timber to help with flooding problems here in town. The rural road guys were doing the easement clearing and gave me a call first so I could mark the trees I wanted. They felled them with a saw and brought them here, bulldozed the rest.

So anyway there was a nice walnut that had to be removed, not huge but looked veneer. 28" DBH and a good 12' butt log before I saw a mark on it.

I go to mill it and on the first face ZZIIINNGGG, 2 nails and 4 deer slugs. I guess that walnut tree looked like a good place to nail a target and sight in a shotgun to some hunter. :icon_confused:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know, so I gotta ask. Is that the result of lead in a tree? Ive never seen that before. nasty.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like that was a homemade tree stand with that regular spacing. I have a nice big oak that will stay right where it is because of that. Counted 23 nails where the first step has broken off, and who knows how many more grown over. It has 10 more steps going up it too.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

It seems like the majority of deer stand trees are W.O. We had another one today, it was a nice log too. 


Darren, I have had a couple of target trees myself. One I remember had the the nail that the target was nailed with and about a whole box of 22 jacketed bullets. The lead is no problem but the copper jacket is tough on a blade.


----------



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Probably a stupid question, but why dont they make lumber saws with carbide or diamond tips? I cant believe that either shotgun or .22 bullets will dull a saw blade. Nails, sure. Just asking.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

farmer9 said:


> Probably a stupid question, but why dont they make lumber saws with carbide or diamond tips? I cant believe that either shotgun or .22 bullets will dull a saw blade. Nails, sure. Just asking.


You can get carbide tipped band saw blades but they are expensive. Carbide is also very brittle. The main problem is that a bandsaw is only going to spin around so many times before it breaks because of metal fatigue. I buy and go through 20 bands a week. The lead is generally not a problem and even sawing through certain types of nails. It is the hard nails and the jacket around a bullet that will mess you up.


----------



## jwoods (Mar 8, 2010)

I got the opposite tree a couple of years ago, broadheads and bands don't get along very well. Seems someone missed and burried the arrowhead in the base of a white oak, couldn't pull it and unscrewed the shaft.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer, makes me wonder how much venison that stand was responsible for. Did the meat taken off that stand equal or exceed the blade cost, down time, blade replacement, cost of the log and harvesting it, etc. 

With the way food costs are it wouldn't take much meat to make it worth the cost. But you didn't get any of the meat so I guess you're left holding the bag. 





Daren said:


> . . . I go to mill it and on the first face ZZIIINNGGG, 2 nails and 4 deer slugs. I guess that walnut tree looked like a good place to nail a target and sight in a shotgun to some hunter. :icon_confused:


So did you keep cutting it up anyhow? You bound to know someone was going to ask.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> So did you keep cutting it up anyhow? You bound to know someone was going to ask.


Sure, I lost a few boards though...the guy was a terrible shot, the slugs where not even close to the nails :blush: I still got decent lumber once I got past the garbage.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

jwoods said:


> I got the opposite tree a couple of years ago, broadheads and bands don't get along very well. Seems someone missed and burried the arrowhead in the base of a white oak, couldn't pull it and unscrewed the shaft.


I have to admit that I have done that myself.:surrender:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mizer said:


> I love to hunt as much as anyone but I wish this guy hadn't done this.
> View attachment 15341


 
??????

I have no clue to what you are referring.

George


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> ??????
> 
> I have no clue to what you are referring.
> 
> George


Hey George, what happened was a deer hunter had nailed steps all the way up this white oak tree in order to get to a platform that he could stand or sit on in order to hunt deer (which was also probably nailed on). All the blue marks in the log pic. are nails. Years later the tree is harvested and it ended up on my sawmill ruining my blade and potentially cause injury to my workers and causing a good bit of down town time. Hitting stuff in logs is just part of it if you are going to be in the sawmill business but I still wish he had used a portable climbing tree stand.:yes:


----------

